

Video: UAV drone flight controlled buy software written in Perl - Ovid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8hRsIWPd6Q

======
Ovid
From the announcement: <http://www.wumpus-cave.net/?p=12>

> The current library supports basic commands, such as takeoff, pitch, roll,
> yaw, vert speed, and land. All the preprogrammed flight animations are also
> in place. Navigation data and video are not yet supported–see the ROADMAP
> file for future plans.

